# VPN mit NetworkManager KDE



## melmager (16. Juli 2019)

Kurzversion: wie bekomme ich in KDE die Option VPN?
Sprich der Networkmanager kennt nur Wlan und Lan aber VPN ? NÖ :-(

ich habe Openconnect, plasma-nm5, plasma-nm5-openconnect auf dem System

aber keine Idee was fehlen könnte z.B in der NetworkManager.conf damit überhaupt die Möglichkeit habe die VPN Option auf dem KDE Desktop zu sehen

natürlich habe ich schon stundenlang gesucht aber ich finde nur gnome Lösungen - 
scheinbar kann die KDE Oberfläche kein VPN :-(


----------



## Technipion (17. Juli 2019)

Hi melmager,
schau mal, ob dir das hilft: Kubuntu 16.04 (Plasma 5) connect to VPN

Gruß Technipion


----------



## melmager (17. Juli 2019)

Ich habe es gefunden
AnwendungsMenu > Systemeinstellungen aufrufen > Verbindungen
Links im Fenster sind die Verbindungen gelistet
Überschriften: Kabelgebunden Verbindung , Wi-Fi
und dann ganz unten ist ein unscheinbares Pluszeichen (auch minus und Quadrat)
Da kann man Verbindungen Hinzufügen - Auch VPN verbindungen

und ich suche die ganze zeit ein button VPN - sprich das Fenster wurde verändert :-(

im moment braucht man das root passwort um verbindung zu starten - jetzt startet meine Suche danach damit
das ein nomaler user die vpn Verbindung direkt starten kann


----------



## melmager (17. Juli 2019)

Bei OpenSuse (Leap)

als root:
in datei  /etc/polkit-default-privs.local
folgende zeile einfügen:

org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.system auth_admin_keep:yes:yes

nach speichern
/sbin/set_polkit_default_privs
ausführen

neustart - danach geht es ohne root passwort


----------

